# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Everything aches....

## 94Zman

Aging sucks.... anyway, can anyone recommend what is good for achy joints? Tried fish oil caps, MSM etc., with a limited results


Thx

----------


## glover

Deca /NPP works for me.

----------


## MuscleSportMag

I haven't found any supps that have helped the joint problem. Balms and wraps may get you through a workout, but besides Deca or surgical intervention (depending on the severity of the injury), it's merely something that many of us have to get used to. 

Lighter weights on certain exercises and eliminating others may also be an option.

----------


## 94Zman

Thanks, will check that out trying PVL Flammagen 1500 for another few weeks, see how that goes, mildly effect

----------


## ni4ni

Welcome to +40's

----------


## FireGuy

> Welcome to +40's


Exactly my response!

----------


## stpete

Wish i could help man. I've tried every otc medication known to man and it does nothing. Next cycle is going include deca and see how that works. It seems to be the #1 choice.

----------


## kaju

boy oh boy have you ever made an open statement that could mean anything. I'm sure you are talking about what everyone is motioning. but the symptoms you mentioned could be many many things. from injury to inflammation to arthritis to Lupus. but if it aging well just get used to it. You can look into trt. ask your Dr. he will hook you up. it seems to help allot of men our age. but first you need to rule out alto of things I have mentioned and more things I have not mentioned.

----------


## jmm56139

i'm 49 and been lifting since college days... i can't remember being completely pain-free. i always assumed it comes with the territory. i'm sure there are things you can do to mask the pain, but take away the mask and the pain is still there. the best long-term solution is to address the root cause... improper technique, going too heavy, too many sets, not enough rest, etc.

----------


## kaju

> i'm 49 and been lifting since college days... i can't remember being completely pain-free. i always assumed it comes with the territory. i'm sure there are things you can do to mask the pain, but take away the mask and the pain is still there. the best long-term solution is to address the root cause... improper technique, going too heavy, too many sets, not enough rest, etc.


good post. couldnt have said it better
Ive been lifting since I was 13 I am now 45. I have always had aches and pains. I have done many other sports also (boxing, martial arts,running, skiing and swimming)and it was the same with the other sports.

----------


## 94Zman

Thanks for the input, physio found inflamed tendons we'll work on, but the wrist pain is something I'm not use too. Seems to come and go, bad enough to F-up an arm day. Also up'd the ***** oil caps....

----------


## Antonio Vilhena

I´m 53 and have been lifting heavy since I became 40. Last year I stopped training for some months and lots of pain took over all my body. I just coudn´t explain where the hell they were coming from...they simply were there like I had turned 100 years old overnight. Gee, I couldn´t even walk that my joints would start complaining. My palms and my feet were killing me. Well, I had solved all of my muscle inflamation problems with deca till then, but this time was different because I did not want to gain weight due to my blood pressure that could get higher. So I Tried "Cloreto de Magnesio" (that´s portuguese... _Magnesiun Cloret_?). After you get to be 40, your body absorbs this substance in much less proportions causing aging and several other health problems such as artrosis, prostate, cramps, etc. I suggest you google it so you get to know the details. The way out is to mix 33 gr. in 1 liter of filtered or boiled water that must be kept in a glass bottle in the fridge. Drink 30 - 40 ml every morning on empty stomach. In many cases the joint overall pain disapears within one month. Another approach, that I also adopted, would be 50 mg of "potassic diclofanace" twice or three times a day. It´s a classic overall painkiller and antiinflamatory generally used for unkown sources of muscle pain. Back in Brazil is called *"Cataflan".* It took me a week for complete recovery. I immediatly returned to my trainig and I´m good now.

----------


## 94Zman

Thanks Antonio, I will check this out

----------


## 4fitness

I bought some Vitamins specially made with joint formula . Im in the same boat as you and this stuff seems to do the trick for me, took a few days to kick in but works for now.

Its made by Controlled Labs and its called Orange Triad .
Multi-vitamin , joint,digestive& immune formula.

----------


## tyward

I find that at my age, 58. I need to diferentiate between that good, boy I had a great lift yesterday feeling and that OMG did I get hit by a truck yesterday and not remember it?, feeling. Some days it's hard to tell which it is... :LOL:

----------


## 8iron

> I find that at my age, 58. I need to diferentiate between that good, boy I had a great lift yesterday feeling and that OMG did I get hit by a truck yesterday and not remember it?, feeling. Some days it's hard to tell which it is...


LMAO,,,, Man im with u on that one....... :Tear:

----------


## lovbyts

Im not sure if this is any help to anyone but I thought Id throw it out there.

A few years ago I started to hurt also in EVERY joint. It went on for months. I was tested for arthritis and other things. Nothing  :Frown:  I thought about it and could not come up with anything new except finally for one thing.
I had bought a memory foam mattress a few months prior. It felt great at first but then slowly I started hurting all over.
I removed the memory foam and in about a week i was back to normal. I tried a memory foam about 2 years later and again, felt great at first but after time the joint pain came bad.
Just something to think about.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Howdy! to all my MASTER class bros!. Some months back (before my cycle started) had problems with inflamation in my hip! Had doc look at it, all the overcounter junk, nothing helped. A friend suggested I try some ground ginger root. I use about half a gram of this stuff in my only cup of coffee of the day first thing in the morning. It works! May sound like voodoo medicine, but cant argue with results!

----------


## bass

hey it certainly wouldn't hurt to try the ginger!

i am 49 years old and just started lifting heavy since early this year, and for being an amateur i caused a great damage to my muscles, tendons and joints. i went too fast and my tender muscles just tore up badly...the most pain i get is on my elbows, inside and out, of course nothing worked...then finally i discovered HyperShock by Myogenix, this stuff is like a miracle, it give me energy where i feel like 20, i gain an amazing strength and stamina, but most importantly it heals and takes the pain away, even if I stop taking it the pain doesn’t come back.

when i started i had a bad shoulder, but with very-very light weight i worked out the pain and healed whatever it was, and after that I over did it again (impatient!), so I used the same method by going slow with light weight and work the damage out, and know i am benching 3 sets of 12 at 120 lb, then 3 sets of 6 at 160 lbs. i also changed my diet to eating 6-8 times a day in small portions.

salmon
tuna
chicken breast
lamb
raw cashews and raw almonds
raw flax seeds
lots of veggies
and lots of water

oh and also do cardio, I lost 6 pounds so far in the last 10-12 days. my muscles are showing already. I’ve taken a photo of me about two months ago, and will take a photo of me again when most of my fat is gone and post it in this forum. but hypershock really healed my injuries and took the pain away, you will feel the energy 30 minutes after you take it. give it a try.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> hey it certainly wouldn't hurt to try the ginger!
> 
> i am 49 years old and just started lifting heavy since early this year, and for being an amateur i caused a great damage to my muscles, tendons and joints. i went too fast and my tender muscles just tore up badly...the most pain i get is on my elbows, inside and out, of course nothing worked...then finally i discovered HyperShock by Myogenix, this stuff is like a miracle, it give me energy where i feel like 20, i gain an amazing strength and stamina, but most importantly it heals and takes the pain away, even if I stop taking it the pain doesnt come back.
> 
> when i started i had a bad shoulder, but with very-very light weight i worked out the pain and healed whatever it was, and after that I over did it again (impatient!), so I used the same method by going slow with light weight and work the damage out, and know i am benching 3 sets of 12 at 120 lb, then 3 sets of 6 at 160 lbs. i also changed my diet to eating 6-8 times a day in small portions.
> 
> salmon
> tuna
> chicken breast
> ...


HyperShock by Myogenix
I wouldnt mind trying this out..

----------


## bass

www.myogenix.com for over $100 orders they also give away great looking shirts.

dude, Mr. Phatt Ass, is that you in the avatar? looking great! are you over 40?

----------


## LexusIS09

dude if you're over 40 you probably qualify for TRT... go talk to your doctor you old-timer  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

whats TRT!

----------


## Theatrix

> whats TRT!


Now I understand!.........As I was reading all of this, it brought back memories of my Pre-trt days. Classic symptom of low test is achy joints. I agree that at our age (51), it is part of the territory. However it can be managed to a point where it is just a nuisance and not a hindrance. Afterall, the point is to improve quality of life, right?

I have been on TRT since early 07' and will never look back. I can build mass and recover with the best of them (well almost). I lift with my 18 and 20 y/o sons and THEY complain to ME about pain. Haha.

Its worth having your panel done to see what your test is. Mine was 105, now I keep it between 800-1000. 

I also take 4 caps a day of Glucosamine which almost eliminates any aches I may have. I have had both knees done within the last 10 years (ACL/MCL) from sports injuries and they will act up occasionally during and after heavy squats, but I can still put up 450lbs. Nothing that 1000mg of Ibuprofen won't handle. 

At the end of the day, after a tough workout, I still wouldn't have it any other way. Makes me feel alive to feel a little pain.

----------


## bass

> Now I understand!.........As I was reading all of this, it brought back memories of my Pre-trt days. Classic symptom of low test is achy joints. I agree that at our age (51), it is part of the territory. However it can be managed to a point where it is just a nuisance and not a hindrance. Afterall, the point is to improve quality of life, right?
> 
> I have been on TRT since early 07' and will never look back. I can build mass and recover with the best of them (well almost). I lift with my 18 and 20 y/o sons and THEY complain to ME about pain. Haha.
> 
> Its worth having your panel done to see what your test is. Mine was 105, now I keep it between 800-1000. 
> 
> I also take 4 caps a day of Glucosamine which almost eliminates any aches I may have. I have had both knees done within the last 10 years (ACL/MCL) from sports injuries and they will act up occasionally during and after heavy squats, but I can still put up 450lbs. Nothing that 1000mg of Ibuprofen won't handle. 
> 
> At the end of the day, after a tough workout, I still wouldn't have it any other way. Makes me feel alive to feel a little pain.


Sorry for being so green! were you trying to answer my question? i still don't know what TRT means!

----------


## Theatrix

Hormone Replacement Therapy....There is an entire section devoted to the topic

----------


## bass

okay thanks...

----------


## lovbyts

TRT is NOT a cure all. WE all have aches/pains for different reasons. I' on TRT, it did not cure my pains at all, it helped a few other things though.

Did you see my post? Do you have a pillow top mattress or a memory foam? Try sleeping on something a LOT firmer for a couple nights in a row. Try the ginger also, I'm gona give it a shot.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> www.myogenix.com for over $100 orders they also give away great looking shirts.
> 
> dude, Mr. Phatt Ass, is that you in the avatar? looking great! are you over 40?


I'll be 43 this yr..So I think my pix is at age 40,41 I think..I was either in mid cycle or close to end..Deca , ofcourse Test and I think EQ...btw I was also injury free..haaaa.....which is why I spend alot of time over here now..I want wellness...i have slight shoulder issues,,I had an MRI on knee results coming soon.. This yr wont be any heavy lifting,,just leaning out and healing nagging injuries..Thx for the props tho...and welcome

----------


## bass

thanks for the info Mr. PA...your body looks like a 24 year old...you’ve done an excellent job. I wish I was smart enough to start early…but its never too late, right?

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> thanks for the info Mr. PA...your body looks like a 24 year old...youve done an excellent job. I wish I was smart enough to start earlybut its never too late, right?


As Rocky says to Apollo in Rocky III
'''Just keep punchn Apollo'''

----------


## bass

> Howdy! to all my MASTER class bros!. Some months back (before my cycle started) had problems with inflamation in my hip! Had doc look at it, all the overcounter junk, nothing helped. A friend suggested I try some ground ginger root. I use about half a gram of this stuff in my only cup of coffee of the day first thing in the morning. It works! May sound like voodoo medicine, but cant argue with results!


Just tried the ginger powder after doing lots of reading, wow, it really works! i walk on the treadmill for an hour every day, and by the time i am done, all my bones and muscles are aching, but yesterday, i mixed one teaspoon with my drink (tasted like poison!) and went for my treadmill walk, and man i never felt so energetic, almost pain free, and the best part was my breathing, it felt as if i had four lungs. and after i was done i felt i could go another hour. Of course just like anything else, results may vary for each person, but ginger powder is cheap and its worth a try.

Voodoo is probably right, thanks Papa Smurf for the advise.

----------


## lovbyts

OK fine, I'm gona go get some Ginger root tonight and mix it in some tea...  :Frown:  
Even if that works I'm still gona do some Deca in the near future. LOL

BTW, welcome to over 40 with the aches and pains.

Also, I hope you saw my previous post about the bed. It makes a LOT more difference than I had ever though.

----------


## 4fitness

I just finished 10 weeks of test for the first time, tell ya got pain everywhere lol my knees elbows and my heal , but the pain stays for one night after a work out and slowly goes away in a couple days, got good gains and im 46 lol. but just about every one thinks iam 33 , but the aches i guess comes with the game.
i tried everything but nothing works. so just gone enjoy the pain with the game.

----------


## lovbyts

OK I just got some Ginger root and some ginger tea tonight. Anyone have their ears get warm feeling after taking it? It's sort of like the feeling you get from Niacin but only on my ears. Yeah strange.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> OK I just got some Ginger root and some ginger tea tonight. Anyone have their ears get warm feeling after taking it? It's sort of like the feeling you get from Niacin but only on my ears. Yeah strange.


I might pick-up some of that stuff aswell....

----------


## bass

not sure if i mentioned this before, but if the taste is too strong to swallow you can fill your own capsules, i take 3-4 #00 size capsules which is about one teaspoon after i eat my cereal.

----------


## lovbyts

I got it in capsule and in tea form. Ive been dumping one caplse in with the tea and swallowing one. I mix just a little honey in also. 

Damn doesn't this sound like something someone OLD would do???  :Frown: 

Where my rum a coke?

----------

